# My son sent me these



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I think we have a couple new additions to our horror theatre.

YouTube - E Nomine - Mitternacht

YouTube - E-Nomine- Das Tier In Mir Wolfen


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

videos are very cool , the music i like too i just dont understand one word of it


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

the song deals with some animal instincts, night in the forest and bloodthirst . The title mean "the Animal within me (wolves)" so you can easily guess what it is said! 
Not really my cup of tea, sounds like a cheap version of Era meeting Rammstein...
Thanks anyway for sharing!


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

the video so cool. i love it. i love death metal but i like other kind of musics too


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Mal, I could only watch the second video, cool video, and the music was good, but I couldn't understand the language they spoke, what is it? Thanks for sharing these


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Hey Mal, I could only watch the second video, cool video, and the music was good, but I couldn't understand the language they spoke, what is it? Thanks for sharing these


this is German Dutchess.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Thanks Dr.Z, knew there was a reason it sounded good. My mother spoke High German but never spoke it to us kids cause she felt we needed to learn the tongue of where we were living, personally I would have loved to learn it. And don't ask me cause I have no clue about the difference between High and Low German, that's all I was told is that the German my mother spoke was High German, especally when she wanted to say something but didn't want us to understand it's meaning, unless we were in trouble.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

High German ??! Never heard about it...
What a pity you it wasn't taught to you. I studied German at school for 8 years, and because of lack of practice everything is slowly falling appart. But I always have fun dealing with German, this is such a special language to me!b I got to turn back in that wonderful country.


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

There are two principal divisions of the German language: High German, or Hochdeutsch, and Low German. So how about your German? I am going to travel to German about three months later. I come to see Germany industry, and i try to find an opportunity to study here.


----------



## thuydung88 (Mar 13, 2009)

Halloween 2008 $ HALLOWEEN music
(Roland Grapow)
When I was a young boy
I had no aim
Neither experience
It wasn¹t a shame
Most of the time
It satisfied me
But one day I realised
Music is like a rising sun
Times are now changing
And memory fades
I gaze at the photos
A look in the haze
You cannot imagine
How many friends I¹ve lost
It¹s much too late
For calling them back
Music is like sunrise for me
It¹s joyful like a trip in a time machine
Music is like sunrise for me
It¹s like comin¹ home
I was always insecure
Sometimes I still am
But I made up my mind now
And look here I stand
I ask myself sometimes
Is it all worth it ?
To fly over mountains
Makes you fall down again
But music...
(Solo)


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

It is German and Latin


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

Hochdeutsch or High German is spoken mostly in the northern part of Germany. That's what most of the books and newspapers are printed in. The further south you go, the more slang you get. Swiss German and Austrian German are more slang and not Hochdeutsch, although they all understand and read it. FYI Vatermann means Father/Husband/Man. Here are some active links of the songs that were posted:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ghyH7NRZu8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPDahFDchDw

I don't know if there's an official video for Mitternacht, but the Van Helsing anime one is cool. This band is pretty much your standard industrial German sound like Rammstein, Unheilig, and KMFDM. It's good stuff in small doses. x


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

*Sorry dual post.*

Sorry, I posted this twice. How do you delete a post?


----------

